# Neue Midi sounds



## Mukke-Junior (13. Oktober 2005)

Hallo erstmal.
Ich hab da n kleines problem.....
Ich mächte andere Midi sounds als die bisherigen Standard Gm-Sounds.
Dann hab ich mir Mellsoftron heruntergeldan mit dem ich Wav-Dateien (ein einzelner ton) auf mein gesamtes midi keyboard legen kann. Leider is das nicht der tollse sound.

Ich könnte aber auch prg dateien hernehmen nur weiß ich nicht wo man die her bekommt.....

und noch ne frage:
-was sind eigentlich samples...

Danke schon mal im voraus 

Mukke-Junior


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2005)

Samples :
Kurze Audio-Stücke, nicht mehr, nicht weniger  Meistens ins WAV oder AIF.
Können Drum-Samples sein, aber auch Geräusche oder Klänge....Oder auch
aufbereitete BeatLoops, die hintereinander gelegt werden können.

Von Roland/Boss gibt es einen GM-Soft-Synth, der die Standard GM-Sound der
SK ersetzt. Virtual Soundcanvas. Der funktioniert ganz normal unter Windows..

Damit Du das reichhaltige Angebot aller Softsynths nutzen kannst, die heissen zB
VST-Instrumente, benötigst Du ein Programm, das damit umgehen kann. zB
Logic, Cubase etc.. 
mfg chmee


----------



## Mukke-Junior (13. Oktober 2005)

ich benutze für das midi und des ähnlichen sonar und für audio bearbeitung und aufnahme cool edit gehen die vst-instrumente auch mit sonar?

gibt es auch ein free ware programm.... (denke mal nein aber trotzdem)
gibt es auch noch andere programme als cubase... 

mfg Mk-Junior


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2005)

Ja mit Sonar sollte das auch gehen..


----------

